

Outdated Browser - brianwillis
http://outdatedbrowser.com

======
cgtyoder
Seems like it has potential. The interesting part is how users will react to
the suggestion to update. (If you're at a business where you don't control
your PC and you can't update, then it may just be frustrating.)

------
spolu
Very nice project. I'm late to the party but here's my upvote! :)

